# What did i find? Worth anything? Thank you !



## vwbeetle65 (Jan 28, 2012)

This weekend i purchased a small collection of bottles. The only reason i even considered the bottles is i remembered a friend of my dads telling my that bottles that are Pre 1906 and from San Francisco can be worth some money. I'm a student putting myself through school, i shop garage sales, and flea markets useually for electronics and things i know better. I've never bought bottles, but would be stoked if any of thease were worth anything. Any advise on their value is much apprichated. If anyone is interested in buying them i can create an eBaly listing.

 Thanks you in advanced for any info on these bottles. 

 Some Basic Questions Too:
 Should i Clean them?
 Sell them Individual, as a set?
 On the Unmarked bottles, is there any way to find the maker?

 This is the full Collection of what i believe to be all Whiskey Bottles





 From Left To Right
 [ul]
 [*] J.F. CUTTER, E Martin & Co, San Francisco Cal
 [*] P. Claudius & Co, San Francisco Cal
 [*] Old Glit Edge Whiskey, Wichman, Lutgen & Co
 [*] Crown Products Corp, Calif. Bleaching Water
 [*] J.H Cutter
 [*] 3 Unmarked Whiskey Bottles
 [/ul]

 Clost Ups - 
  J.F. CUTTER, E Martin & Co, San Francisco Cal




 P. Claudius & Co, San Francisco Cal




  Old Glit Edge Whiskey, Wichman, Lutgen & Co




 Crown Products Corp, Calif. Bleaching Water





 If you have any ideas or questions please feel free to contact me via email businesskaydin@gmail.com


----------



## diggerdirect (Jan 29, 2012)

The first three & possibly the fourth one look to have damage to the tops? Could you describe the damage or better yet pictures. Damage seriously affects value.

 Al


----------



## glass man (Jan 29, 2012)

Yep condition means alot..I see a pretty bad crack on the P. Claudius & Co...that really hurts...maybe some one on here that knows about cal. whiskeys can help you..I know they are some on here.Western Whiskeys can be soom good money..hope one or two you have are great!!Hopefully you didn't pay a lot for them and I also se some what looks like damage on the tops...

 WELCOME TO THE FORUM!JAMIE


----------

